# Sussex by the sea.



## BlondeAverageReader (Feb 15, 2019)

Hastings, a mix of old, new and sometimes unusual.







Yes, we all feel that way sometimes.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 15, 2019)

I have a friend living in Brede, and sometimes, of a Sunday, we would go down to the beach and buy fish from the boats as they landed - Delicious. Goings on about the probity of the sale of the pier in Hastings - I await more news.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 15, 2019)

_*poem goes here*
*no more access for today*_
 -> 

_this should be the easiest poem ever._
and then comes the wind
volute
involute
convolute
no dust devil
nor
waterspout
one spun
desperately
seeking
one way out

empty pockets
dog ears hang
search for the shell...
one winkle sang

_-add as found_


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Feb 16, 2019)

Bloggsworth said:


> I have a friend living in Brede, and sometimes, of a Sunday, we would go down to the beach and buy fish from the boats as they landed - Delicious. Goings on about the probity of the sale of the pier in Hastings - I await more news.



l too have fond memories of fresh fish from Hastings, mine were caught by Dad from the pier.
Yesterday l only viewed it from afar, the rundown state of most piers now are too depressing to merit a closer look.
The Fish n Chips however were delicious!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Feb 17, 2019)

*Garden features*

Hastings Castle 



The Quakers commissioned this bench in the peace garden to honour conscientious objectors



But l think this would be far more comfy to sit on! eaceful:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 17, 2019)

The pier your father fished from is long gone, the present Hastings pier is a brand new one, but closed at the moment.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Feb 18, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> The pier your father fished from is long gone, the present Hastings pier is a brand new one, but closed at the moment.



Thanks Olly, l have seen the TV reports on the new owners rather unpleasant attitude to the local community.
It’s all about money to him, no access unless it generates lots of cash which probably means never, how depressing is that? A walk on the pier was one of the highlights of a day trip to Hastings or Brighton when l was a kid.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 18, 2019)

I am not sure of the details, but I think it was also sold to him fairly cheaply after public cash had been used in the rebuilding, there were definitely some bad errors made somewhere along the line.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Feb 18, 2019)

Friends of the pier raised £750.000 to buy it but their offer was refused, instead it was sold for 60.000 to this foreign business man who owns a local hotel.
As usual money talks.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 20, 2019)

"Money doesn't talk, it swears", Bob Dylan.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 23, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not sure of the details, but I think it was also sold to him fairly cheaply after public cash had been used in the rebuilding, there were definitely some bad errors made somewhere along the line.



Quelle politesse Olly! To an outsider it seems more like something fishy was going on...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 23, 2019)

I think you may have a point there Bloggs ol' man. Found this on The Guardian's site.

Campaigners fighting to save Hastings pier for the community are “devastated and furious” over its sale to a businessman for a fraction of what it cost to rebuild.
The Eastbourne hotelier Sheikh Abid Gulzar was reported to have paid £50,000 for the pier, which was rebuilt with £12.4m of lottery money but went into administration last November.
Friends of Hastings Pier had raised more than £477,000 of a £500,000 target to buy the pier and keep it open to the public for free. A company was willing to set up a joint venture with FOHP to secure the future of the structure.
After news of the sale to Gulzar emerged late on Friday night, angry locals gathered on the pier to offer to buy it off him for £65,000. He refused the offer.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh...sounds like here. Typically, though, if the public uproar is loud enough, they can put a stop to it. Has to be loud and constant, in the news. They once sold the harbor to the Chi-coms. Reversed it. And there was going to a skyscraper in Hollywood towering over all the neighbors. Stopped that one, too. The politicos had been in on it, deals with developer, but they still killed it.


----------

